Ask HN: How do you find high-quality materials for self-study? - yura
======
duxup
Web dev.

I subscribe to Frontendmasters.com

It isn't my only source but it is constantly very good.

I've only been coding professionally for a little over a year and that
realization when I figure out that something I found online was written by
someone with just as much clue as me is really frustrating. I'm willing to pay
to limit those issues.

------
ent101
Amazon reviews for textbooks are, surprisingly, great indicator of material
quality.

------
derrick_jensen
Coursera works well. I use libgen if need to study something in a more niche
field

